# Field Round Pics of Target Layout and Explanations



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Very nice. I have vever shot anywhere that it was that flat. Probably what my tired old legs really would love. Good shooting and good luck reaching your next goal.


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

That course is beautiful! It looks like an oasis.

The course I shot a few weeks ago was brown as chips. Bring on the summer rain.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Ausie Field range*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:RockOn::greenwithenvy::wav::cheers:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

See folks its not as hard as some folks would like us to believe.

It really really is fun to shoot also.

Yup if the lanes are wide enough to shoot 4 across by all means do so as it does speed up the game a lot.:wink: AC


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Aussies, sorry to hear that Australia is brown and burnt... i was thinking our range is looking shabby and run down; but yes, it is green !! 
well, the earth _*is* _tilting, and our rains will be down-under soon  
if not, i guess you'll have to come on over to Melbourne,
errr, Florida that is !! :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Craig in Aus. said:


> That course is beautiful! It looks like an oasis.
> 
> The course I shot a few weeks ago was brown as chips. Bring on the summer rain.
> 
> ...



I work in the water field. We were treated to a lecture about the droughts in Australia and the unique system of water development you guys have. I hope you guys get some rain soon, and get some big projects (other than desal.) on line quickly!


The course theat Soth Paaw put up does look nice!


----------



## <-shaw:nee-<<< (Oct 31, 2007)

*looks good*

hey south-paaw

Read the post and every thing looked great.
Wish i could have been there that day BUT crap happens
pics look great club would be proud


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

<-SHAWN:NEE-<<< said:


> hey south-paaw
> 
> Read the post and every thing looked great.
> Wish i could have been there that day BUT crap happens
> pics look great club would be proud


welcome to AT; its about time !! hope this helps you out, maybe you will make it to this months shoot... animal round ! have yet to do this one myself..


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Those targets and the lay out are all familiar. I just can't figure out what all that green stuff is. (LOL) Here in the desert what grows has stickers and spines...and some of the critters bite too.

As if it wasn't barren and rocky enough around here, we're in the 7th or 9th year of what some are saying may be a 25 year drought. Our total rain for '07 has been less than 4". That is a pretty range though. Thanks for posting the pictures, just so I could see some green.

Dave


----------

